# Does my 1995 Evinrude need a thermostat?



## Jakeellington (Oct 21, 2009)

I was having cooling issues replaced the impeller it was fine. ended up being a a bad thermostat. I pulled the thermostat and my buddy whos opinion i respect said motors that small dont really need a thermostat. Is this true? am I going to do any damage to my motor running it without a thermostat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've run a few without thermostats, no cash at the time to replace.
They ran fine, but that was S. Fla where it's always warm anyways.

More info...

http://www.boatpartstore.com/obcooling.asp


----------

